# Point Cook Schools



## tarlyn (Sep 10, 2011)

Our family is moving from the US to the Point Cook area in September roughly and most likely looking at the Alamanda and Saltwater Coast estates due to the fiber internet and good prices.

I know a new Alamanda Primary is opening up for Term 1 in 2013 that covers both those estates and all 3 of our kids will go to.

My question is that we read some other Wyndham schools use Ipads that are required to be bought by the parents......does anyone happen to know if any of the Point Cook schools currently require this?


----------

